# Sean turns 11 y.o.



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Today is the day we sprung Sean from his cage at the shelter 10 yrs. ago. The vet estimated that he was approx. 1 y.o., hence 11 years young! Our special boy has been through a lot but he still acts like a puppy in spite of his health issues. He is my rock, my hero and my loyal companion. HAPPY BIRTHDAY SEAN.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sean!! Wishing you 11 more years!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Happy Birthday Sean!!!! Wow!! 11 years young!!! Heres to wishing you the best years yet to come!
Birthday hugs,


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Happy 11th Sean.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sean, and MANY more!!!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Sean .... and MANY, MANY more!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Party hard Sean, this is your day you can have extra everything---belly rubs, ice cream..........STEAK.......... it's in the rulebook someplace..................


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Sean!!!!!! 

Today is also the birthday of my friend's gsd, Ben, and Rafi's best buddy, Blaze. I just made up a frosty recipe and put the stuff in the cube tray and later we're taking the dogs on a special outing! Hope you have a great day Sean--we'll be thinking of you!


----------



## ryeguy355 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Happy Barkday, Sean! I hope you have a wonderful day with lots of good surprises in it!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Have a spectacular birthday Sean! We wish you (and your Mom and family) a wonderful birthday weekend!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom


Sean says Thank You to everyone who sends good wishes. We celebrated with a car ride to Geneva since we had to drop my daughter off at a friend's house and took in the sights along the Fox River. We bought Sean a bag of doggie treats at the Great Harvest Bakery. They should last him about a day-and-a half!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy birthday, handsome Sean!!!










I'm sure you've had the most special day ever for the most special boy!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Happy Belated Amazing Birthday! I hope you had a great weekend. 

XOXO from all of us here in Jeanspackistan (even Ilsa)!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Happy Birthday Sean!!!!!! You have the best family ever!!!!!

(And sorry I'am so late.)


----------

